# Rio Croa, um paraíso pouco desconhecido no interior do Acre



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Pessoal, como é de conhecimento de alguns aqui, estive passando o Carnaval em Cruzeiro do Sul, interior do Acre. Entre os passeios que fizemos, fomos até um ponto um tão quão desconhecido por muitos: rio Croa. Isso mesmo, o Croa. Localizado a 20 km de Cruzeiro do Sul, com acesso pela rodovia que dá acesso à Rio Branco e todo o Brasil, é repleto de belezas naturais e tem características típicas de um lago. Para chegar lá, ainda é preciso percorrer alguns metros de ramal.

*Ponto de partida dos passeios de barco na entrada*










*Muito verde*



























































































*Muitas casas*






























































































































































































*Muitos barcos*






















































































































*A "famosa" Vitória-Régia*
































































*A simplicidade dos povos resumidas em uma imagem*





































*Vejam só que imagem!*




























*Uma casa caracteristicamente indígena*










É isso aí, quem estiver por Cruzeiro do Sul, vale a pena o passeio.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lugar encantador! Parabéns pelos belos registros!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

É isso vem à mente quando penso em Amazônia.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Muito bucólico e diferente de tudo que estamos acostumados a ver no Centro-Sul. Belas fotos e obrigado pelo registro.


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

A Amazônia tem uma população bem dispersa em determinados pontos, e se consegue ver gente em rincões isolados ou áreas que se acredita que não mora ninguém...


----------



## Dan Dan (Jun 18, 2007)

Adorei, queria uma Vitória-régia dessas.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelente registro!

Muito bonito e diferente o lugar. O Brasil é sensacional msm!


----------



## Andre_RP (Jun 28, 2006)

Uau, adorei o passeio, tenho muita vontade de desbravar esses rincões. Parabéns!


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Lindo lugar! Obrigado por compartilhar conosco.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Muito legal esses threads retratando locais que nao costumamos ver por aqui. É sempre bom conhecer o interior do Brasil, inclusive as pequenas cidades com suas características, cultura e natureza.

Natan, parabéns pelo trabalho e obrigado por compartilha-lo aqui conosco!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Tinha um conhecido ****** (mexicano) que morava numa região árida em seu país. Cada vez que vinha ao Brasil dizia que a coisa que mais o impressionava era a intensidade do verde e que relaxava admirando a paisagem. Vendo essas fotos, lembrei dele, mesmo sendo brasileiro não tem como não se impressionar com tamanha beleza natural. :cheers:


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Belo registro, obrigado por mostrar o cotidiano dessa região do país


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tá aí uma lugar alternativo para se passar o carnaval 
Lugar bem interessante, me deu vontade de conhecer :yes:


----------

